# Exercise & tiredness



## As I am (Jul 12, 2021)

Hello,
I've recently been diagnosed T2.  I swim with a squad and like to run roughly 2/3 times a week.  A month before diagnosis I became so tired and couldn't swim or run.  I'm on 500mg Metformin twice daily.  My energy levels are better, but I still can't do a full 90 min swim session and find it tiring to do a 5k run.  I hear that exercise helps Diabetes, but how can I when my body just can't take it?  Does it take a while for energy levels to return?


----------



## Inka (Jul 12, 2021)

I’m Type 1 so not quite the same, but I’d say Yes. If you felt that rough a month before diagnosis, your body was obviously struggling. I’d build your exercise back up gradually over a period of weeks.


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 12, 2021)

Hi and welcome.

High Blood Glucose (BG) levels make exercise difficult and it is generally recommended not to do intense exercise with a BG in the mid teens or above.... a moderate walk being a better option.

Do you have a BG meter to self test at home as that might help you to see what is going on with your BG levels when you feel fatigued. The main benefit of a BG meter though it to enable you to use the information it gives you to tailor your diet to your body's inability to metabolize carbohydrates, as well as to your tastes.

Diabetes is an inability to metabolize carbs efficiently either because of insulin resistance which is unlikely in your case if you are very fit which it sounds like you are, or not being able to produce enough insulin. If it is the latter, it might actually be that you are a slow onset Type 1 rather than Type 2. At this stage, reducing your carb intake will help to reduce the amount of glucose in your blood stream and take the pressure off your pancreas to produce so much insulin. This should help to drop your BG levels and make exercise easier again..... but this is assuming your fatigue is due to high BG levels so getting a meter to self test might be a wise investment in your health.

They are relatively inexpensive to buy at approx £15 for a basic BG meter test kit and the 2 most often used my members of this forum or the Spirit Healthcare Tee2 or the Gluco Navii as these are some of the most economical to use for self funding and reliable. It is the consumables involved with home testing which tot up the finances (particularly test strips for the meters which are not universal) hence recommending meters above which have cost effective test strips at approx £8 for a pot of 50 and you tend to go through a lot of test strips when you are initially building up your knowledge of how your body respond to different foods and exercise. It is therefore a good idea to buy at least 2 extra pots of test strips if you decide to get a meter. 

Anyway, I don't want to bombard you with too much information but if you have any questions just ask and if you read other posts on the forum I am sure you will start to gain a bit more understanding of diabetes in general but bear in mind that it affects us all in very variable ways and your diabetes will be unique to you which is why a test meter is so useful as it shows you how your body reacts.


----------



## Maca44 (Jul 13, 2021)

Just take it slow and try not to get frustrated your body needs to adjust as you do so set small goals for now it will return as long as you focus on you diabetes and get control.


----------



## helli (Jul 13, 2021)

As I am said:


> Does it take a while for energy levels to return?


Regardless of diabetes or any illness, it takes time for energy levels (and fitness) to return after a break. 
It will take time but diabetes is not a reason fr your fitness to return and, as you say, exercise is good for diabetes. 
Some find that exercise may short term raise their levels but don't be put off. Longer term it is worth it. 
And we are all different - we react differently to different exercise so you may see short term drops in levels too.


----------



## As I am (Jul 13, 2021)

Thank you for all your replies. I think a walk everyday and try a little run on Sundays.
I have purchased a BG machine. My reading is 14 this morning but 11.9 two hours after I ate dinner last night. Is this normal??
Apols for the huge amount of questions. x


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 13, 2021)

No need to apologise for asking questions, the more the merrier! It is what the forum is here for. 
As regards your readings, are you asking if those readings are normal, as they are both a bit high or are you asking if getting a higher morning reading than your evening reading is normal in which case, yes it can be. It is most likely down to something called Dawn Phenomenon or Foot on the Floor Syndrome. This is where the liver pumps out some extra glucose into our blood stream to give us energy to start our day. It is probably a throw back to prehistoric times when we didn't have a kitchen full of food and needed to head out to hunt or forage for food. It can make a significant difference when you test on a morning. I always test before I get out of bed because the minute my feet touch the ground my levels rise. Some people respond to the daylight or maybe even the dawn chorus and their body responds to the day starting even during the early hours when they are asleep and their levels start to rise then. There are a lot of variables with diabetes and we all respond slightly differently to all sorts of factors. This is one of the main reasons why self testing is so helpful, so that you can see how your body responds.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 13, 2021)

As I am said:


> Thank you for all your replies. I think a walk everyday and try a little run on Sundays.
> I have purchased a BG machine. My reading is 14 this morning but 11.9 two hours after I ate dinner last night. Is this normal??
> Apols for the huge amount of questions. x


Those levels are considerably higher that you really want to be seeing. The suggestion is that no more than 8.5 after meals and below 7 for a fasting level. the morning reading depends on when you did your test as some people find the morning is higher because of Foot on the Floor phenomenon as @rebrascora says (she types quicker than me) and would be the last level to come down. To test the effect of your meal then you want to be testing before you eat and after 2 hours and aim for no more than a 2-3mol/l increase and no more than 8.5. This might be a regime to adopt to identify any particular foods you need to be reducing in your meals.


----------



## Drummer (Jul 13, 2021)

As I am said:


> Hello,
> I've recently been diagnosed T2.  I swim with a squad and like to run roughly 2/3 times a week.  A month before diagnosis I became so tired and couldn't swim or run.  I'm on 500mg Metformin twice daily.  My energy levels are better, but I still can't do a full 90 min swim session and find it tiring to do a 5k run.  I hear that exercise helps Diabetes, but how can I when my body just can't take it?  Does it take a while for energy levels to return?


It might be the Metformin. It stops your liver releasing glucose, which is why, I suspect, people often find that they feel better on a low intensity exercise regime. Before diagnosis your liver would have been trying to deal with the excess glucose by storing it away, now it is inhibited releasing it freely.
I had to stop taking Metformin due to the side effects, but it was a considerable relief when I did. I just eat low carb and saw my numbers and waist measurement go down most satisfyingly.


----------



## As I am (Jul 13, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> Those levels are considerably higher that you really want to be seeing. The suggestion is that no more than 8.5 after meals and below 7 for a fasting level. the morning reading depends on when you did your test as some people find the morning is higher because of Foot on the Floor phenomenon as @rebrascora says (she types quicker than me) and would be the last level to come down. To test the effect of your meal then you want to be testing before you eat and after 2 hours and aim for no more than a 2-3mol/l increase and no more than 8.5. This might be a regime to adopt to identify any particular foods you need to be reducing in your meals.


Thank you for your reply.
I’m getting worried now, I started the Metformin a couple of weeks ago. I’ve only started to test BG levels and readings haven’t fallen below 11.2 from my highest reading of 14.2.  I’ve just done a reading about 20 mins ago and it’s 13.9. This is the first time the reading has gone up. I haven’t eaten anything I don’t already eat on the low carb regime.  Has anyone had this experience early into getting diagnosed? x


----------



## As I am (Jul 13, 2021)

…oh, I had strawberries and cream for lunch. I’m on hols at the mo’. These things aren’t high in carbs and sugar, that’s why I ate it.


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 13, 2021)

If you haven't eaten all day then your liver will; be pumping out glucose into your blood stream to give you energy. If your body is not making enough insulin to use that glucose (usually Type 1) or your cells are resistant to the insulin you produce (mostly Type 2), then your BG levels will increase, even though you haven't eaten anything. Since you sound to have been pretty fit and active pre-diagnosis, it would be unusual for you to me insulin resistant as muscle cells are pretty good at sucking glucose out of the blood with minimal help from insulin. My gut feeling is that you may be another misdiagnosed Type 1. Have you lost any weight recently, particularly muscle mass? I noticed my arms and thighs particularly started to reduce to the point that I didn't recognize them when I looked down at them. That was the really noticeable thing and what can be helpful in indicating Type 1 although eventually you will need insulin if I am right. I know that may be a scary prospect but insulin is just a hormone and if we don't produce enough ourselves then we need to supplement. Of course I may be wrong and more time eating low carb with Metformin may help but do keep a record of what you are eating each meal as well as a before and 2 hours after BG reading so that you can discuss the results with your GP and if your levels start to go too high... mid 20s or above then seek emergency medical advice, particularly if you also start to experience abdominal pain and/or breathing difficulties or your breath starts to smell of pear drops as these are signs of ketone build up and needs to be treated urgently.


----------



## As I am (Jul 13, 2021)

Yes, I have lost weight in the last month without trying. 
Type 1 scares me. Someone else said I maybe late onset type 1. I’ll make an appointment at Dr when I get back. Thanks for your info/advice. x


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 13, 2021)

I know it is daunting but don't be scared. It is perfectly manageable and one type is no better or worse than another, they are just different and need a different approach. We will be here to support you whichever you are and if we can live healthy active lives with Type 1 or Type 2 then so can you. It just takes a bit of time to get the right diagnosis and treatment sorted out. Unfortunately some GPs are of the erroneous opinion that Type 1 only exhibits in children and young people but many of us here on the forum developed it much later in life. Hopefully yours will be one of the enlightened ones but do ask why they believe you are Type 2 if they persist with that diagnosis and ask for GAD antibody and C-peptide tests to confirm or rule out Type 1 since you have unexplained weight loss, or a referral to a specialist diabetes clinic and use your food diary and BG readings as evidence that your levels are not responding to Type 2 treatment as effectively as they should.  
Keep us informed with progress and we will update you with tips and suggestions as you go along. It can be a bit frustrating in these early stages so hang in there, it does get easier.


----------



## As I am (Jul 13, 2021)

Thank you so much for caring.  I’ll keep you informed. xx


----------



## Drummer (Jul 13, 2021)

I lost a rather astonishing amount of weight in the early days after diagnosis, I stopped weighing myself when I reached 264lb about 6 months before, so I don't know what the turning point was, but I am 50 lb down from that, as I have not put on weight over lockdown. I am a very ordinary type 2 as far as I know, but the low carb made a huge difference.


----------



## As I am (Jul 14, 2021)

Hi everyone,
I spoke to my doctor today. She informed me that I’ve been recently diagnosed and it will take a while for BG levels to come down. I also have thyroid issues (that’s another story.) She could tell I was anxious/stressed and that effects BG levels. I need to take readings for the next week and get in contact with my dr again. I took a BG reading about 30 mins ago and it’s the lowest ever so far…10.3. I was having an absolute meltdown yesterday, but feel much calmer after taking to the Dr and getting the reading mentioned above. x


----------



## As I am (Jul 14, 2021)

…I went coasteering this morning too-the power of the sea!


----------



## Stuvart (Jul 14, 2021)

I'm relatively fit myself (type 2 4 months since diagnosis)and cycle 6 miles to work then 6 back 8 hrs later and yes I was really tired to start with then after about 3 weeks on metformin my muscles seemed to work better and the constant tiredness eased a lot so hang in there and it should improve as your body gets itself in some kind of order.


----------



## Roozle (Aug 10, 2021)

As I am said:


> Yes, I have lost weight in the last month without trying.
> Type 1 scares me. Someone else said I maybe late onset type 1. I’ll make an appointment at Dr when I get back. Thanks for your info/advice. x


Don’t be scared of type 1. I have recently been diagnosed type 1 after nearly 4 months of high blood glucose levels, low energy and rapid weight loss. Since I’ve been on insulin, my energy levels have returned to normal and I’m gradually putting weight back on. The nurses in the diabetic team have been amazing. They have supported me from the moment I received my diagnosis and have given me the confidence to inject insulin and adjust doses as necessary. Life is so much better now that I’m no longer suffering the anxiety of not knowing what was wrong. I hope all is well with you


----------



## helli (Aug 10, 2021)

I second (third?) the “don’t be afraid of Type 1” mantra.
Technology has changed a lot in recent years making Type 1 easier to manage so you can play rugby for England, cycle in the Tour de France, play football for Spain, run a country and more.

I haven’t done any of those things but frequently cycle, run, rock climb and hill walk. I have also canoed up the Wye, sailed across the channel (in a force 8) and jumped out of a plane and lived to tell the tale.

Plus I get new tech to play with.


----------



## As I am (Jul 19, 2022)

1 year update: I'm pleased to say my energy levels have returned; I'm able to swim with my squad for the full 90 mins and I'm increasing my running distance.  My aim is to do 10k runs again (I'm a plodder) and may go back to half marathon distance.  
My BG levels are lower than a year ago. I'm now between 7-8 in the mornings and between 7-9 after evening meals. 
I think a couple of members mentioned Slow Onset Type 1 at the beginning of this post roughly a year ago. I was told in December I do have Slow Onset, the Dr predicted between 1-5 years time.  
Although I felt very anxious about being newly diagnosed and the possibility of being T1, time has been a great healer. I've now got used to what will happen in the future and still need to get my head around measuring insulin when the time comes.  
I'm not on here very often, I'd just like to say thank you for all your support and information. xx

x


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 19, 2022)

So pleased to hear that you are managing things so well, feeling better and most importantly coming to terms with it all and getting on with life. Your physical activity will be helping to keep things ticking along with your BG levels more stable but do continue to monitor levels and seek support both with your GP and here on the forum as/when things start to change. Some people manage to keep a lid on it for 10 years so it may be a long time before you need to cross that bridge with insulin, but when you do, it is just something else to get used to... and you do and it almost becomes second nature. Is it really any different than taking the Metformin or needing an inhaler for asthma? It is just that you can't take it orally for it to be effective, so it needs to be injected. There is much more issue/stigma with insulin usage than there needs to be. It is just something that some of us need to keep us alive because we are unable to produce enough ourselves.... and we are extremely lucky to have that option as it is only 100 years ago that there was no insulin to inject and people like us just died, so we should feel extremely lucky to have insulin. There is also a lot of tech these days to help us manage our insulin usage as effectively as possible, and that is constantly being improved so there is lots to be positive about, rather than worry.


----------

